# Orient Oyster



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

I came across a picture of one of these on Instagram, and thought it was the most gorgeous dress watch Orients ever made. Knew I had to have one. A gold model popped up the same day in our Marketplace, and I snatched it up. 

In the meantime, does anyone have any pics/reviews of theirs? I wasn't able to find any information at all on them online. Thanks guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

Here's the one I purchased, I'll have more pictures up when it arrives.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Wow, really, noone of Orient fans have these watches?


----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

Yeah, I'm really surprised at the lack of info online, and lack of interest here. Strange. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

There are some reviews all over the net, you need to google every models number induvidually thou and then switch to images (in google), by images you will find the articles or reviews.

Here is a good one http://www.rolexforums.com/showthread.php?t=431553

and a video


----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

ARMADUK said:


> There are some reviews all over the net, you need to google every models number induvidually thou and then switch to images (in google), by images you will find the articles or reviews.
> 
> Here is a good one http://www.rolexforums.com/showthread.php?t=431553
> 
> and a video


Ahhhhh...I never would have thought to do that lol. Ok great, I'll go hunting now. Thanks for the help!


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

look what I found 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/orient-day-date-sapphire-100m-jubilee-cev0j003b-pics-563186.html


----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

ARMADUK said:


> look what I found
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/orient-day-date-sapphire-100m-jubilee-cev0j003b-pics-563186.html


Lol, I just found that one yesterday using your advice of searching the model numbers. Thanks!


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Armenian (Nov 18, 2015)

My guess why you don't hear about them is that they are old models and/or Quartz. They don't seem to be that big in the watch copying game anymore. 

You'll find a lot of weird orients on Amazon....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

Armenian said:


> My guess why you don't hear about them is that they are old models and/or Quartz. They don't seem to be that big in the watch copying game anymore.
> 
> You'll find a lot of weird orients on Amazon....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that makes sense.

Mine should be delivered today, I'll make sure to get a few pics and a short review up.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

So?


----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

ARMADUK said:


> So?


Haha, it came in yesterday, but I didn't get home from work until midnight, and I was back out the door at 8:00am. I'll definitely have pics and a review up by this weekend.


----------



## HUF (Jan 6, 2014)

There is a newer version of Oyster. Does anybody have one?


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

So? Am I the only one excited to see it??


----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

ARMADUK said:


> So? Am I the only one excited to see it??


Every time I see real world pictures of that model, the two top stones are never set properly. They're sort of set askew. Turned me off from it.

And I know, I still haven't posted a review of mine yet. I've been super busy, I'll get it up soon!!


----------



## Papillon (Jun 24, 2015)

My contribution for the thread


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Rolex really made a masterpiece with those daydate designs, this is just so goddamn gorgeous. I can't take my eyes off my Orient daydate, the cheaper version with sticks and folded links.


----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

I posted a real quick review and some extra pictures in the Orient forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

new video popped up


----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

ARMADUK said:


> new video popped up


I'd pretty much agree with everything on that video. The tiny little flaws (non-hacking/winding, bracelet, PITA day change) are still out weighed by how pretty the watch is. Had mine a few weeks, and love every time I get to put it on.


----------



## Ingersoll990 (Sep 2, 2016)

Guys can someone take a picture from distance, so we can see how it goes with clothes and how it looks from longer distance?


----------



## ClasicFan (Dec 9, 2015)

Wish Orient makes with stics as well as I find dimond imitation just a bit to much on the watch, to much bling .


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

I currently own the black version with gold indices, had the blue one and I regret selling it. Orient also makes a version of the datejust with a really nice cyclops in 36mm and 40mm, I used to own a 36mm one in blue and sold it because it wears quite small.










Sent from my magic brick


----------



## ClasicFan (Dec 9, 2015)

MP83 said:


> I currently own the black version with gold indices, had the blue one and I regret selling it. Orient also makes a version of the datejust with a really nice cyclops in 36mm and 40mm, I used to own a 36mm one in blue and sold it because it wears quite small.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks beautiful mate, Im jelous; ) . Does Orient make oyster day just in 42mm ? I have seen few for sale 2010 model, wonder if that are genuine Orient watches!?


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Would like to have one of these without diamonds on the dial, tough to find.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Been looking for one of these for years, managed to score a used one a while back but had a defective day wheel so had to return to seller. Apparently the QA the day-date wheels on these are notorious for going south so if you do find one make sure it is not defective.... that is if you do find one, we might alas well rename these to Orient unicorn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

arislan said:


> Been looking for one of these for years, managed to score a used one a while back but had a defective day wheel so had to return to seller. Apparently the QA the day-date wheels on these are notorious for going south so if you do find one make sure it is not defective.... that is if you do find one, we might alas well rename these to Orient unicorn
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Regretted selling my blue one and took me months to find a replacement. This one was a NOS also with a bad day wheel... And Orient Japan serviced it for free 

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## ClasicFan (Dec 9, 2015)

MP83 said:


> Regretted selling my blue one and took me months to find a replacement. This one was a NOS also with a bad day wheel... And Orient Japan serviced it for free
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


 You lucky guys... I looked everywhere but no luck. Tossing up on new version but just can get past those diamond markers grrr... why Orient didnt make stick markers as well! In search stumbled on to Orient's 2000's discontinued model date just and snaped that , will have to do for time being unthil day date with sticks comes around ...


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

ClasicFan said:


> You lucky guys... I looked everywhere but no luck. Tossing up on new version but just can get past those diamond markers grrr... why Orient didnt make stick markers as well! In search stumbled on to Orient's 2000's discontinued model date just and snaped that , will have to do for time being unthil day date with sticks comes around ...


Is that the 40mm version? How is the cyclops and the lug to lug distance? I used to have the 36mm version in blue and the magnifier was terrific

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Calypto (Oct 17, 2015)

Does anyone know what model this is? I really like this.



jakonovski said:


> Nato with pvd gold metal bits! I went with olive green, but grey is also an option.


----------



## JohnnyKarate (Oct 8, 2016)

40mm case but it's quartz. Stock photo.


----------



## ClasicFan (Dec 9, 2015)

MP83 said:


> Is that the 40mm version? How is the cyclops and the lug to lug distance? I used to have the 36mm version in blue and the magnifier was terrific
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


Hi MP83, When I recive watch on monday will let you know about cyclop. I only manage to find this model.
ORIENT Classic Automatic Sapphire Collection SER20002W
Movement: ORIENT caliber ER 48749 Made in Japan
Self-winding movement, 21 jewels, 21600/hour vibrations
Continuous Operation Time: up to 40 hours 
Casel: Stainless steel 
Size: 40mm / 43mm with crown
Water Resistant: 100m 
Band: Stainless steel bracelet
Glass: Sapphire crystal glass
Dial: Silver
Lug width is 22mm 
Lug to lug distance 46mm
It has non hacking non winding movement.


----------



## ClasicFan (Dec 9, 2015)

Calypto said:


> Does anyone know what model this is? I really like this.


Hi Calypto. That is another gorgeous model from Orient Date just colection. Ive done a little bit of digging and model number is SER20001GO . Now it looks like all models from this series are made for Chinese market and thats why they are rare to find. From my digging around the net they sim to be called in China, Orient Double Lion . There is five options . Two in yellow gold, first yellow gold/ gold dial , second yg/white dial. There are tree dial colors in stainless steel, silver, blue and black face. All dials are sunburst . Where to buy?? Thats not easy one but looks like they are all over Chinese websites so will have try and see if is any possible way to purchase from them. Here are several more photos of these to eye ball .


----------



## ClasicFan (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## Calypto (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks a ton. Is it me or did the watch that I posted have a gold-tone case? After taking a closer look, it seems as though it uses the Retrograde bracelet, which I like. Cool watch overall, and it's a shame it's limited to the Chinese market.


----------



## ClasicFan (Dec 9, 2015)

No worries mate. Yea your picture shows full gold case, couldn't find serial for that on. Here is link to stainless steel with silver face.
ER20002W ORIENT AUTOMATIC WATCH | eBay

Only one I could find for sale. Cheers


----------



## Calypto (Oct 17, 2015)

The silver one doesn't do it for me.  I'm sure someone else will get it though, it's a lovely model.


----------



## ClasicFan (Dec 9, 2015)

MP83 said:


> Is that the 40mm version? How is the cyclops and the lug to lug distance? I used to have the 36mm version in blue and the magnifier was terrific
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


 MP83 got the watch yesterday. Cyclop is great, magnifies date really good. Compared to my R dd cyclop and magnification is very close. Lug with is not 20mm how I presume, it is 22mm and tapers down to 20mm at clasp.
Lug to lug distance is 46mm. Case 40mm , with crown 43mm. To my surprise retrograde braclet is actually really good and I may leave that as it is. Links are solid , they are hold in place with pins not screws, easy to resize. For the money very good watch, my first Orient out of four I purchased, hopefully others will be same in quality terms.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

ClasicFan said:


> MP83 got the watch yesterday. Cyclop is great, magnifies date really good. Compared to my R dd cyclop and magnification is very close. Lug with is not 20mm how I presume, it is 22mm and tapers down to 20mm at clasp.
> Lug to lug distance is 46mm. Case 40mm , with crown 43mm. To my surprise retrograde braclet is actually really good and I may leave that as it is. Links are solid , they are hold in place with pins not screws, easy to resize. For the money very good watch, my first Orient out of four I purchased, hopefully others will be same in quality terms.


Thanks just ordered one 

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## ClasicFan (Dec 9, 2015)

MP83 said:


> Thanks just ordered one
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


Cool mate &#55357;&#56397;.... post few pics and thoughts when you get the watch.


----------



## ClasicFan (Dec 9, 2015)

MP83 said:


> Thanks just ordered one
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


Cool mate .... post few pics and thoughts when you get the watch.


----------

